# My first official 8dio Demo! (Intimate Studio Brass)



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

I'm very happy to have been picked for 8dio's demo composer team!

This is my first piece, I'll definitely be doing more in the future. 
I've never written for many individual brass voices before, so this was a jump into cold water in the brass department. 
I'm not sure what to think of the track - I'm proud of it and at the same find it quite odd in some ways. 

I wanted to musically look at different aspects of the "secret admirer" subject. 
The melancholic and deeply mournful aspect, some more light-hearted/comedic moments with somewhat sleezy trumpet lines and times of being lost in beautiful dreams and imaginations. 
All in one piece and sometimes at the same time, so the plan. 

Happy to know what you think.


----------



## funnybear (May 4, 2019)

Very nice composition. I would lift the brass a bit in the mix though.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

funnybear said:


> Very nice composition. I would lift the brass a bit in the mix though.


Thank you!
Hm, interesting. For me it's actually the opposite - I would actually mix it quieter but 8dio asked to turn it up. Of course, since it's about showing the library.


----------



## MichaelVakili (May 4, 2019)

Really lovely composition.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

MichaelVakili said:


> Really lovely composition.


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (May 4, 2019)

Great work on this! The mixing sounds nice as-is, though I wouldn't mind having the brass a bit more upfront in the mix too, since that's what's being showcased here. A lot of 8DIO demo songs I've heard have had a tendency to bury the showcased library among lots of other unrelated sounds.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Great work on this! The mixing sounds nice as-is, though I wouldn't mind having the brass a bit more upfront in the mix too, since that's what's being showcased here. A lot of 8DIO demo songs I've heard have had a tendency to bury the showcased library among lots of other unrelated sounds.


Thank you! 
It was already hard for me to have to brass as loud as it is upon request, since I personally would mix it even quiter. Just my personal taste...  
I would just go for the walkthroughs for fully naked examples, demos IMO are about how the product would be used in natural scenarios, which is often more contextual.


----------



## musicisum (May 4, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm very happy to have been picked for 8dio's demo composer team!
> 
> This is my first piece, I'll definitely be doing more in the future.
> I've never written for many individual brass voices before, so this was a jump into cold water in the brass department.
> ...




Congrats on your first demo for 8Dio ! I also find it very cool that you went a very personal way of composing there.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

musicisum said:


> Congrats on your first demo for 8Dio ! I also find it very cool that you went a very personal way of composing there.


Thanks!  Yes, there is a lot of creative freedom in writing demos for libraries, love that.


----------



## Billy Palmer (May 4, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm very happy to have been picked for 8dio's demo composer team!
> 
> This is my first piece, I'll definitely be doing more in the future.
> I've never written for many individual brass voices before, so this was a jump into cold water in the brass department.
> ...




Very very gorgeous piece.

I'm curious - were you scouted out or did you get in contact with 8dio?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

William Palmer said:


> Very very gorgeous piece.
> 
> I'm curious - were you scouted out or did you get in contact with 8dio?


Many thanks! 

They posted on their facebook page a while ago that they are looking for more demo writers and asked to link a favorite piece of yourself in the comments. A lot of responses, so I'm glad I'm amongst the picked ones!
Actually took about 2 months till I heard back. Already thought I wasn't in. Was a lovely surprise!


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

I like the piece a lot. And unlike others' views I think that the brass level is just right in the mix. Showing the library in context is more important than putting it up-front as to show it off IMO...besides, there should be other pieces or naked demos to serve that purpose....

If ok to share here, would be interested to know what other libraries you used as well, especially the strings. All in all you did a great job in fusing all of these libraries into one beatifully cohesive arrangement


----------



## lux (May 4, 2019)

I like this a lot Lionel, it tells a story. Nice as a demo for the brass as well.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> I like the piece a lot. And unlike others' views I think that the brass level is just right in the mix. Showing the library in context is more important than putting it up-front as to show it off IMO...besides, there should be other pieces or naked demos to serve that purpose....
> 
> If ok to share here, would be interested to know what other libraries you used as well, especially the strings. All in all you did a great job in fusing all of these libraries into one beatifully cohesive arrangement


Thank you! 
And we share the same opinion on demos.

The strings are Cinematic Studio Strings + their solo strings. With a lot of processing...
The piano is the Bosendorfer from EW Pianos. Gold - With 1 additional mic (close) with my Composer Cloud subscription. Just a suble bit of the close mic.
The harp is EW's Hollywood Harp.
Ah, and some free piano library coming in at 0:57 for the faster lines. Can't remember which. If anyone cares I can check.


lux said:


> I like this a lot Lionel, it tells a story. Nice as a demo for the brass as well.


Thank you as well!


----------



## SBK (May 4, 2019)

congratz man! do you have a portfolio somewhere?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

SBK said:


> congratz man! do you have a portfolio somewhere?


Thanks!! 
Yes, my soundcloud is here https://soundcloud.com/lionel-schmitt-2
Most of it very different from this piece though... thanks for the interest!


----------



## Alex Niedt (May 4, 2019)

This is REALLY good, man. Congrats! And I think the mix is great as is. Any adjustments would be a purely personal taste thing rather than a "fix".


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 4, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> This is REALLY good, man. Congrats! And I think the mix is great as is. Any adjustments would be a purely personal taste thing rather than a "fix".


Many thanks!


----------



## paularthur (May 4, 2019)

Vibes dude! Really good display of what the library is suited for!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 4, 2019)

great peice


----------



## stfciu (May 4, 2019)

Really good one. Glad 8dio decided for more demos in case of studio brass, especially when they received one like that! It's a pity they did not do the same with studio strings. The brass surely got my attention now


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 5, 2019)

Thank you all! 

Yes, the lack of demos for Intimate Studio Strings was quite strange... I hope that doesn't happen again. Hope demo composers get invited for EVERY library haha! *licking lips*


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2019)

Beautiful, really enjoyed listening to it. 3 times 

Btw what other instruments were used? Are you constrained to 8DIO when doing these is what I was wondering?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 5, 2019)

James H said:


> Beautiful, really enjoyed listening to it. 3 times
> 
> Btw what other instruments were used? Are you constrained to 8DIO when doing these is what I was wondering?


Thank you!! 

The strings are Cinematic Studio Strings + their solo strings. With a lot of processing...
The piano is the Bosendorfer from EW Pianos. Gold - With 1 additional mic (close) with my Composer Cloud subscription. Just a suble bit of the close mic.
The harp is EW's Hollywood Harp.
Ah, and some free piano library coming in at 0:57 for the faster lines. Can't remember which. If anyone cares I can check. 
(copy paste from another comment in case anyone wonders if I'm a robot haha)


----------



## novaburst (May 5, 2019)

Good writing and fits the title, the brass sound nice Glad you got the freedom to express.


----------



## FinGael (May 5, 2019)

I liked it a lot.

I got the impression that you had something real to say - which isn't often the case for me ((imho) - in many ways shallow and superficial world we are currently living in)).

It took me on a trip to somewhere and something. In this case I think I do not even want to know more; I am content with how it plucked the strings inside me. There are times when a bit of mystery is better than knowing it all.

Thank you and congratulations Lionel. Wish you the best in future endeavours.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 6, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Good writing and fits the title, the brass sound nice Glad you got the freedom to express.


Thank you!!


FinGael said:


> I liked it a lot.
> 
> I got the impression that you had something real to say - which isn't often the case for me ((imho) - in many ways shallow and superficial world we are currently living in)).
> 
> ...


Very happy to hear that! Thank you. I'm always happy when someone gets a personal connection to something I wrote since that's the place it's coming from.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 6, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm very happy to have been picked for 8dio's demo composer team!
> 
> This is my first piece, I'll definitely be doing more in the future.
> I've never written for many individual brass voices before, so this was a jump into cold water in the brass department.
> ...



I'm happy for you DarkestShadow. This is very nicely done.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 6, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm happy for you DarkestShadow. This is very nicely done.


Yea, very glad to have been picked by one of my fav developers! 
And thank you!


----------



## DivingInSpace (May 6, 2019)

Damn this is great, and the brass sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 7, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> Damn this is great, and the brass sounds gorgeous!


Thanks! 
I loved the legato... very playable as can be heard in some of the demos including mine here and there. I wasn't a big fan of the first trumpet, so I used the second one for most trumpet parts. 
Just like in Cinematic Studio Solo Strings... I also prefer the second violin. Seems like I appreciate outcasts!


----------



## Arviwan (May 8, 2019)

Beautiful piece !
I wish i was picked up as a demo writer ! 
Would you consider writing another one showcasing the strongest side of this library ?
For i have a feeling those brass lack a Forte ... from what i can hear on 8DIO's page ...


----------



## vienthousiast (May 8, 2019)

Hey Lionel, thank you for sharing your demos. I wish 8Dio comes back to where they once were, releasing plenty of fresh and inspiring libraries like their Claire series (currently on sale) or their epic percussion... Hopefully their studio brass has the consistency of a decent sample library. 
And I have to say, Troell's kind of pop music is really a music genre on its own
First post of mine btw, I was reading a lot here over the past months and now I can finally share my thoughts too.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 9, 2019)

Arviwan said:


> Beautiful piece !
> I wish i was picked up as a demo writer !
> Would you consider writing another one showcasing the strongest side of this library ?
> For i have a feeling those brass lack a Forte ... from what i can hear on 8DIO's page ...


Thank you! 

There are 12 more demos for the library, so this should be good hehe. The library doesn't have forte layers... had my mod cranked up for some of the lines. 
It's also not to be expected since the focus is an intimate sound. 


vienthousiast said:


> Hey Lionel, thank you for sharing your demos. I wish 8Dio comes back to where they once were, releasing plenty of fresh and inspiring libraries like their Claire series (currently on sale) or their epic percussion... Hopefully their studio brass has the consistency of a decent sample library.
> And I have to say, Troell's kind of pop music is really a music genre on its own
> First post of mine btw, I was reading a lot here over the past months and now I can finally share my thoughts too.


I initially had my problems with Studio Brass (part of it it was that I only had the close mics for in the BETA version), but I like it more and more. The legato is definitely super realistic and playable. 
Although I wonder why no horn has been sampled. 
I'm currently writing another demo for a library and all I can say is... it's reeeally amazing in it's department! 
Anything else is confidential.  
Btw, I don't think Troels is a Troell! :D


----------



## handz (May 9, 2019)

Nice piece. As others said, the brass is a bit hidden in the mix, but otherwise well done


----------



## dciurlizza (May 9, 2019)

Lionel, this was so freakin' good, dude. So beautiful 

*EDIT*

Also, for what it's worth, I feel like the way you integrated/mixed the brass really highlighted its strengths.


----------



## Tice (May 9, 2019)

I really love this demo! Very nicely done!
My two cents on the issue of mixing to bring the product to the forefront would be that mixing it isn't how to bring it to the forefront, that'll just make it jump out unnaturally, and the product isn't served by that at all. To put instruments on the forefront you compose that way. So that other instruments have been composed around the ones you want to show off to frame them well.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 10, 2019)

handz said:


> Nice piece. As others said, the brass is a bit hidden in the mix, but otherwise well done


Thanks!
The controversial brass...  Well, if I would've had the final say it would be even quiter hehe.


dciurlizza said:


> Lionel, this was so freakin' good, dude. So beautiful
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, I feel like the way you integrated/mixed the brass really highlighted its strengths.


Thank you Daniel! Happy you like it! + The mix.  


Tice said:


> I really love this demo! Very nicely done!
> My two cents on the issue of mixing to bring the product to the forefront would be that mixing it isn't how to bring it to the forefront, that'll just make it jump out unnaturally, and the product isn't served by that at all. To put instruments on the forefront you compose that way. So that other instruments have been composed around the ones you want to show off to frame them well.


Thank you! Yes, agree on that statement. It would have to be a different arrangement to make the brass stand out more naturally. But well, I'll put the music first because for the exposed and out of the box brass there are walkthroughs. But I could send 8dio naked versions when appropriate... I've seen that in the past for some of their products.


----------

